# هل اسافر كمهندس مقاول طرق ام مهندس استشارى



## م شاور (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخوكم احمد مهندس طرق جايلى عقد عمل كمقاول وعقد اخر كاستشارى فى السعودية
هل اعمل مقاول ام استشارى 
راتب الاستشارى:6000 الاف ريال 
والمقاول الشغل 7000الاف ريال 
انا دفعة 2005
هل العمل كاستشارى يقلل خبرتى ولا يزيدها
ام هل المقاولات المخاطرة فيها عالية وانا اول مرة اسافر السعودية 
اريد النصح فى اقرب وقت
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## Farraj3000 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أنصح أي مهندس بأن يعمل في الموقع اولا ثم ينتقل للتصميم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اشتغل مهندس استشاري


----------



## المساح محمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

انصحك اعمل استشاري طرق


----------



## المساح محمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لما تكون استشاري ممكن تستفيد من المقاول بدون ضغط


----------



## المساح محمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

تستفيد خبرة من المقاول بدون ضغط العمل


----------



## حسا م (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الفرق فى الراتب قليل والعمل مع المقاول متعب وعمان ساعلت عمل مفتوح انصحك بالاستشارى


----------



## م شاور (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## م شاور (25 أكتوبر 2011)

و عايز اعرف الجماعة الراتب كده كويس على خبرتى و لا ضعيف ياريت تفيدونى
و شكرااااا


----------



## MOAIYED (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
علي حسب الخبرة أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة اشتغل مع مقاول أكثر استشاري


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسمع كلام اخوك انا فى السعوديه وشغال استشارى مقاول هتكره حياتك هنا وبالذات لو طرق بقى 
نصيحه لله اطلع استشارى *


----------



## م شاور (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا و اتمنى مشاركات اكتر


----------



## المجاهد عمر (27 أكتوبر 2011)

استشاري بدون تفكير


----------



## ميلكانا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا مهندس استشاري بالسعودية و الحمد لله مرتاح من هم المقاولات و أنصحك اشتغل استشاري


----------



## ميلكانا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا مهندس استشاري طرق طبعا


----------



## ahmed7788 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

نصيحة لله يا بشمهندس اطلع استشارى وذلك للاسباب الاتية
1- لا يوجد تعب ابدا
2- كل يومين تنزل الموقع وليس كالمقاول الشمس تحرقك
3- المعلومة تاتى اليك وكل مهندس تبع المقاول يتمنى خدمتك
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2011)

رأيي الذي ليس له قيمة 
هو ان تعمل مع مقاول اولا 
لا الاستشاري لازم تكون عندة خبرة عن شغل المقاولات و خباياه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أكتوبر 2011)

انت خريخ 2005 طبعا شباب ماشاء الله والمروءة والنشاط طبعا موجودين - والخبرة فى المساحه طبعا تكتسب من الميدان بعمل الواحد نفسه - ولو ما عملت بنفسك لاتتعلم ابدا سوى معلومات نظرى فقط . الاستشارى طيب ومريح جدا بس هذا لمن حك وكد فى الميدان , والذى يمر بمشاكل ميدانيه كثيرة ويعرف يتصرف صح هذه هى الخبرة . وكل شخص يعرف ظروفه وطاقته وميوله ودعنى اسئلك بعض الاسئله : هل اتقنت ال total station , level وهل تعرف اتوكاد جيد وعملت عليه كثير وهل عملت بمشروع كامل من قبل من البدايه حتى النهايه ؟ رجاءا قيم وضعك وتريث ولاتستعجل فى اتخاز القرار - ممكن تجى استشارى لكن ماتعرف تستلم من المقاول بسبب نقص الخبرة - فى الختام العزر للإطاله واردت الفائدة لك ولغيرك فى نفس الظرف


----------



## adel104 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=291905&page=2#ixzz1cAtctnKz


*{انت خريخ 2005 طبعا شباب ماشاء الله والمروءة والنشاط طبعا موجودين - والخبرة فى المساحه طبعا تكتسب من الميدان بعمل الواحد نفسه - ولو ما عملت بنفسك لاتتعلم ابدا سوى معلومات نظرى فقط . الاستشارى طيب ومريح جدا بس هذا لمن حك وكد فى الميدان , والذى يمر بمشاكل ميدانيه كثيرة ويعرف يتصرف صح هذه هى الخبرة . وكل شخص يعرف ظروفه وطاقته وميوله ودعنى اسئلك بعض الاسئله : هل اتقنت ال total station , level وهل تعرف اتوكاد جيد وعملت عليه كثير وهل عملت بمشروع كامل من قبل من البدايه حتى النهايه ؟ رجاءا قيم وضعك وتريث ولاتستعجل فى اتخاز القرار - ممكن تجى استشارى لكن ماتعرف تستلم من المقاول بسبب نقص الخبرة - فى الختام العزر للإطاله واردت الفائدة لك ولغيرك فى نفس الظرف}*
*أعتقد أن هذا هو الصحيح للأنني مررت بهذه المراحل مرتبة كما قال الأخ عبد الباقي الأمين ، و عندنا في قطر لا يسمح بالعمل كإستشاري إلا لمن له خبرة 10 سنوات فأكثر .*​


----------



## hz_sheta (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا كنت مقاول و الان استشاري , الفرق كبير , اشتغل استشاري*


----------



## mr_1811 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


نصيحه لكم لوجه الله ( خدو بالكو من شركه عزيز للمقاولات والاستثمار الصناعى ) اللى فى السعوديه هى شركه صرف صحى ومياه 
ولها مكتب سفريات بمصر 
الشركه كبيره جدا ولها شغل بالملايين ولكن من بره شئ ومن الداخل شئ تانى 
وبتدى تذكره السفر لاول مره عند القدوم 
ولكن 
7
7
7
7
7
7
77
بتغير العقد اللى معاك تماما وده اللى حصل معايا ومع زملائى 
مش بتعترف بعقدك اللى بمصر 
وبتغير فيه حجات من ضمنها 
الاجازه السنويه لو متفق عليها فى مصر 
هنا هيقولك لا 
والخروج اجازه على حسابك اذا رضيو وتجيب حد يضمنك او يخصم مرتب شهرين ولما ترجع تاخدهم
عدد ساعات العمل بتتغير ل9 ساعات يعنى لو حاطط عينك على اوفر تايم يبقى انسى
ملكش حقوق غير بعد سنتين 
تجديد العقد بسنتين على الناس كلها لو كنت مين 
لو بيتلككو ومش فى حاجه ليك قوى هيضربو الراتب ويخصمو منك 1000 او 500
واحد يقولى طيب انت رضيت ليه 
لا انا مرضيتش وعامل مشاكل معاهم 
لو لاقدر الله استلمت عربيه وعملت فيها خربوش على حسابك برضو يتخصم منك 
وفى عندهم مشروعين اللى حد دعيله يبعد عنهم عشا الاداره بتاعتهم بتصفى على طول الناس ومعندهاش تفاهم 
وقريب جدا هبقى ارفع العقد بتاعى والعقد اللى عيزين يغيروه 

وختاما حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
والله انا كاتب الموضوع للنصيحه لاخوتى

واتمنى كل واحد يكتب اسماء عن اسوء الشركات عشان محدش ياخد مقلب 
ونطلع من بلدنا معززين مكرمين


----------



## fhamm (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الراتب مناسب للخبرة ولكن المهم هو هل انت تعمل مع مقاول كبير ام صغير بمعني هل مشروعك كبير ام صغير ان كان المقاول مصنف اولي او ثانية او حتي ثالثة توكل علي الله والا فالاستشاري كل شوية بيغير حهازه تبعا للمشاريع ومهندس المقاول هو الاكثر استقرارا عن الاستشاري والخبرة سوف تاتيك هنا او هناك حسب مجهودك وتطلعاتك لان تكون صاحب وجود .......... استخير ربك ,,,,,,, وهو نعم المولي ونعم النصير


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافية على نصائحكم

والمهندس يلي ماعندو خبرة وخريج جديد بشو تنصحو ؟؟؟


----------



## مساح عيسى (27 يناير 2012)

مهندس المقاول أفضل بكثير لانك تزيد خبرتك وما تنقصها


----------



## mostafa afify (27 يناير 2012)

طبعا استشارى احسن و هتستفيد من المقاول و هتستفيد انك تعرف ازاى تشغل مقاول تحت ايدك يعنى فنيا و ادرايا احسن و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا شوفت الردود كتيرة ازاى يعنى حتحتار حتحتار
شوف عزيزى نصيحة من الاخر من اخ كبير انت صاحب القرار يعنى لو انت فى مصر الاول بتشتغل فى مجال الطرق فى مكان محترم وخبرتك من 2005 تبقى اخدت خبرة كافيه واحسن من احسن مهندس مقاول هنا فى السعودية لان العمل هنا بسيط وكله بيمشى وضبط الجودة جودة جدى جدى والاستشاريين هنا اضعف من جميع مهندسين الشركات فى مصر يعنى حيستلم حيستلم ولو فاهم شويه حنضغط عليه شويه ويستلم ولا تاخد فى بالك مين مرتاح ومين تعبان انت عاوز ايه خبرة فى العمل هنا مفيش زيادة لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه فلوس يبقى استشارى احسن واحسن ولو امور الضمير معاك واسعه شويه يبقى كمان احسن واحسن حيحبك الكل مهندس الدولة ومهندس المقاول وتمسك فى اكبر المشاريع وطبعا مكتبك حيحطك فى عينيه وحتى لو مكتبك مخدش الاشراف على المشروع الجديد حياخدك المكتب الجديد 
ومش كل شركات المقاولات زى بعض فيه من يعطيك حقك ولا تنزل اجازة الا وانت راضى ولا تعمل ساعة زيادة الا وانت ضامن حقك لكن الوحشين اكتر علشان طبيعة المقاول الطمع ممكن ياكل عياله فى الفلوس مش انت بس


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (6 فبراير 2012)

الراتب ممتاز بالنسبه لدفعه2005 وانا من رايي تشتغل استشاري لان المواقع بالسعوديه بهدله واللي عايز يزود خبرته بينزل مع المهندس المقاول ويصاحبه ويستفيد من خبرته .


----------



## ربيع جمعه (7 فبراير 2012)

التنفيذ في الطرق كمقاول بالسعودية يحتاج إلى مجهود بدني عالي بخلاف الصرف والمياه والمباني .
أما استشاري الطرق فهو يخطع بعد قدومه السعودية لاختبار تحريري وبعدها تتم الموافقة عليه .
وأنا ألاحظ أن فرق الراتب قليل مع المقارنة بالمجهود البدني للتنفيذ .
لذا أنصحك بالعمل كاستشاري .


----------



## عزت صالح (7 فبراير 2012)

لو انت اخدت الخبرة العملية ومتمكن فى تخصصك الاستشارى احسن واريح جداليك يا باش مهندس وشغل المقاولات صعب جدا فى الخرج خلى بالك


----------



## أبوتقي (7 فبراير 2012)

العمل أستشاري مريح لكن لن تستفيد كثيرا ومن رأي أنت خريج حديث أشتغل مقاول لتوجه المشاكل في الموقع لتكسب خبرة أكثر بالاضافة الي الراتب (بعض شركات المقاولات تعطي مكافأة سنوية ودي غير موجودة في المكاتب الاستشارية)


----------



## unknownegypt (9 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة للاخ سامح احب اعلق الاول على كلامه 
انا اولا مهندس مدني دفعه 2003 اشتغلت بمشاريع كتير في مصر منها الطريق الساحلي الدولي ومطار القاهره مبني الركاب 3 ...واشتغلت في السعوديه كمهندس مقاول بمشاريع بطرق high way في حائل وعرعر وحاليا انا مهندس استشاري في مشروع انشاء تقاطع underpass وتقاطعين علويين بالمملكه .
اول شيء مفيش حاجه اسمها فاقد الشيء لا بعطيه لان مفيش حد كامل واللي يقول انا عارف كل شيء اعرف انه مش عارف اي شيء 
في السعوديه الميزه في مواصفات عاليه حتا لو مطبقتهاش هتستفيد منها ..في مصر في مواصفات اكيد بس مش للدرجهه اللي هتلاقيها في السعوديه وعلى فكره في مطار القاهره كان معايا مواصفات خاصه للمشروع عملها مكتب NACO هولندي بالتنسيق مع دار الهندسه ..المهم 
في السفر لازم تبص لحاجه مهمه وهيا الاستقرار ودا بعد اذن الله طبعا.الاستقرار النفسي المادي الوظيفه
المقاول مشكلته لو مش شركه محترمه هتتعب فيها ويمكن يخد من حقوقك وحصل مع ناس كتير واولهم انا .. بالنسبة للفنيات اكيد هتستفيد ولو مش من اشخاص هيبقى من المشاكل اللي هتقابلك وتعرف راي الناس وتفكر معاهم .. لكن قصاد المقاول هشتتغل بدون تحديد عدد ساعات وهيبقى في اجهاد وضغط لانهاء الشغل بجوده مقبوله وسرعه وتعامل مع ناس ممكن تكون بقالها سنين شغاله واقدم منك وهكذا 
اما بالنسبة للاستشاري فانت هتتعلم حاجه يمكن اللي شغال في المقاولات مهما وصل مش هيعرفها وهيا الورقيات وادارايات الشغل ودي اللي هيبقى شغلتك ان شاء الله لما تبقى مدير مشروع وانت طالع ودي هتكسبها في الاستشاري لانك هتبقى اولا مش مشغول طول الوقت ...هتابع الخطابات وهكذا 
بالنسبة ان الاستشاري يقبل اي حاجه دا كلام مش كامل..قوة المقاول مهما كانت بتيجي عند خطوط وبتقف ميقدرش يعديها والدليل كتير وفي شركات كتير خسرت قوتها بس عشان توصل لازم تعرف الاداريات
المهم عشان مطولش عليك 

حدد هدفك من السفر وانت تختار العقد اللي عايزه 
هدفك راحه نفسيه وفلوس مقبوله ولا هدفك اجهاد بدني وذهني وفلوس جيده وفي الاخر قل لن يصيبنا الا ماكتب الله لنا


----------



## م شاور (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا ليكم جميعا على النصائح الغالية وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------

